# Does this count as a poison!!!



## J.R. Collector (Mar 27, 2020)

Thought I would share this little deadly poison.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2020)

Wow!  I'd love to know the history of that one.  Was that actually a bottle of ricin???  It would have been a huge amount of the stuff, what would anyone even do with that much ricin - or with any amount of ricin for that matter?  I'm not aware of it having any uses other than for killing people.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 27, 2020)

I believe this bottle is considered a "poison KR90" but it was actually Castor oil.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2020)

That would make a lot more sense for it to be castor oil.  That thing would hold enough ricin to poison a whole town.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Thought I would share this little deadly poison.


Wowwwwwwwwww what a awesome find!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 28, 2020)

All i know is its killing me! Great color.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 30, 2020)

Here is a pic of the labeled version, still full with cork.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice poison! Very hard to find it with the label as well as being full. Looks like it just came out of the drug store.


----------

